# Xmas Dinner-17th December, 2 places left due to cancellation



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. After discussions we will now have our Christmas dinner on Friday, 17th December, 8pm, at the Italian Restaurant Sarafina in Wilmslow
http://www.sarafina.net

Here is a map of the location
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... lient=none

Please register your interest *NOW* as I'll have to book asap!!

And as you can see, I have now booked tables (for 16 to 20 peopleat the moment) but numbers are flexible. So, please, keep posting 

And here is the growing list of peeps joining the
*garlic, cheese, tomato and olive oil fun:* [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]

*Jonathan 
Chris&Peter H. 
Dani&Ron
Christophe H. 
Simon&Sharon 
Jon G. 
Howard&Pauline
Sue&Barry
Daniel&Lauren
Alan&Kelly
Brian&Lynn
Eric*

And I assume that we may also see

Ian&Adele?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

> Italien


  

Garlic Bread for me please !!!!

In all seriousness though I am happy to go with the majority - lets face it I'm probably going to end up with steak and chips no matter where we go.

Was very nice last year 

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> lets face it I'm probably going to end up with steak and chips no matter where we go.


And without the veg, no doubt :wink: 
Friday or Saturday for you, Jonathan?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Where is it being held?

Ta


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

> Friday or Saturday for you, Jonathan?


Either - diary is all clear


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Hwere is it being held?
> 
> Ta


As we now have two *votes* for Italian, one for Friday, I suggest 
*Friday, 17th December at
Sarafina in Wilmslow  *

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... lient=none

And the list is:

Jonathan
Chris&Peter H.
Ron&Dani
Christophe H.
Simon&Sharron
Jon G.
Howard&Pauline

I will ring them tomorrow and book a few tables. I'm sure I can change numbers later :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Danni .


----------



## hughesaudis4 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi there I dont mind I will go with the majority

Christophe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hughesaudis4 said:


> Hi there I dont mind I will go with the majority
> 
> Christophe


Hi and welcome to the forum, Christophe :-* 
Nice to see you on here  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

So will this be one or more of you?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Dani,

Happy to go along with the majority, either date OK with us, count us in  Howard & Pauline do we need christmas hats and party poppers :!: and shall we put tinsel and flashing lights on the TT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Dani,
> 
> Happy to go along with the majority, either date OK with us, count us in  Howard & Pauline do we need christmas hats and party poppers :!: and shall we put tinsel and flashing lights on the TT


I expect you to put a blue flashing light on top of you car, Howard :wink:  [smiley=policeman.gif]

It definitely looks like Friday now!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Dani

Cant make this one , you have pm :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Cant make this one , you have pm :wink:


Big shame, David  
No party is complete without you and Julie :?
But I understand your reasons


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dani,

Count me and Dan in for this!!

Cheers

Loz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You are both on the list


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is filling up nicely 

If you fancy a good Italian meal don't wait too long before you give me a shout. At the moment I can still change numbers


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Pretty sure you can put Sam and I down for this one too :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great stuff, Adrian 

That's 23 of us so far 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

24 of us now  
Any more before I change the number of seats?

Ian(R14N)?? Aidan(aidb)?? Mark (Kingcutter)??

List of peeps below:

Jonathan 
Chris&Peter H. 
Dani&Ron 
Christophe H. 
Simon&Sharron 
Jon G. 
Howard&Pauline 
Sue&Barry 
John&Jane 
Daniel&Lauren 
Alan&Kelly 
Brian&Lynn 
Adrian&Sam 
Eric


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry Dani, I thought I'd replied already 

We're a NO NO, sorry.

Have fun everyone.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Sorry Dani, I thought I'd replied already
> 
> We're a NO NO, sorry.
> 
> ...


Big shame you can't make it, Ian 

We will munch our way through more food then thinking of you :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Have some SOUP on us. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Have some SOUP on us. :wink:


Ian, can you at least come along and sort out the bill for us, please :wink: :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

B*lloX!!

Sorry now not able to make this either... And why you might ask? Well I'll tell you. I have a fantastic appointment with none other than, MY DENTIST!!

Not going to be up to much with half a numb mouth so sorry but To all that I have met that were going, Happy christmas and have an extra portion of Chrissy Pudding for me, please. I'll be on way home with cold compress held to face   but by next year will look like  again.

:?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shame you can't make it, Adrian  I hope your dentist will sort the tooth out or perhaps you should ask the tooth fairy :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Is there a spare space for this Dani ?

My mum wants to come and meet you all [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problems, Jonathan  
Bring your mum along [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Might be a wee bit late, but are all coming, working till 7pm, then up the M6 and we will be with you. Howard, Pauline, Loz & Dan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Howard 
We will wait for you 

The restaurant has warned me anyway not to expect food to be there within 10 min of arrival: as if we would :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Dani you have PM Howard


----------

